# HILFE! Java Eclipse Hausaufgabe



## tgb (3. Feb 2017)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte dringend jemanden der mir meine Hausaufgabe durchgeht und diese nochmal überarbeitet... Es geht um Zeichenketten umwandeln und Daten verstecken. Ich habe schon einen Ansatz, aber ich muss diese Hausaufgabe dringend mit 100% bestehen, da ich sonst durch das Fach durchfalle. Leider beinhaltet der Code auch viele Fehler, aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter und bräuchte dringend Hilfe! 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## JStein52 (5. Feb 2017)

Noch aktuell ? Schreib mir doch mal PN


----------

